# biggest paint creek brown?



## steeldrifter (Apr 7, 2003)

I fish paint creek about 5-10 times a year and have heard guy's at fly shop's say...........OH YEAH....WHAT'S HIS NAME GOT A 20"ER OUT OF THERE LAST YEAR!......so i have alway's wondered what's the biggest brown anybody on this site has caught on paint creek! Mine was a 14" brown that i got in the park on a rainy day.

STEELDRIFTER


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

16.5" brown on overcast day in an undisclosed location.

John


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

15 incher...But that was from the 15 inch mark I have on my Rod...was actually a bit longer...The big ones are there but it takes a good fisherman or alot of luck to get em!...HOT Late Summer Day with LOW water...


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

About 15", in a drizzle. 


So the guys in the fly shop are helping to spread the tales of big fish out of the Paint. (sigh) I guess it is inevitable, but I think, too bad.
I have tried to quit being specific about the Paint, as I think it is going to get pretty beat up with all the word of mouth it has had lately.

Oh well, more people born everyday, and the Earth ain't growing.


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

About 15" late last season, 80 degrees outside.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Me in my younger days with a nice one. Don't remember how many inches. It was the last weekend of the season after a nice rain.










Man that wasn't bad for a beginner  1989


----------



## steeldrifter (Apr 7, 2003)

that's a NICE fish steve..................am i the only one or have you noticed a common fator in these reply's....they all are during or after a rain......hmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

Cool photo Steve!


----------



## Steely-Head (Dec 2, 2001)

1989? You old man. I was only in 3rd grade in 1989. NICE BROWN!


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

Thirty five years ago I could catch a half dozen 12 inchers in the early morning on paint creek! These days, the bulk of the fish are mostly the size that were stocked plus a little growth by fall time: 10 max. I did once catch a 16 incher out of the Paint, but admittedly, that was many moons ago. In my past years on the Paint I always fished drys, and it seemed like they rose to them eagerly. I think something's happened to that little stream (insectwise), because I don't see hatches any more other than some baetis-like flys and a caddis here and there. Even at that, they are few and far between! 


Toddfather


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

Ive been out three times this year and havent touched a brown yet. Plus there has been a fisherman at every access Ive stopped at. Believe me, the Paint aint the type of creek that can support that type of fishery. Another one bites the dust.... 102 views on this post alone....

Biggest was about 16"


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I have definitely seen decline since 1989. Between then and now the number of 1M$ houses along the creek has vastly increased. Many of these houses have nice vast lawns that come right up to the creek. Others have cleared all vegetation right up to the creek edge, while still others have big pumps to water their lawn with in the creek, leading to even lower summer time water levels. 

Co-incidence? I think not.


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

I hear ya Steve. I just think that people think this is a "hidden AuSable". Yes, there are a few nice trout around but there is very little cover, lots of silt, and like you said, lawns right up to the creek. 
Good place to wet a line, but I wouldnt travel 20-30 miles to fish it. I think sometimes the wrong impression is given about this place.


----------



## fishandhunt (Dec 14, 2000)

> _Originally posted by Steve _
> *I have definitely seen decline since 1989. Between then and now the number of 1M$ houses along the creek has vastly increased. Many of these houses have nice vast lawns that come right up to the creek. Others have cleared all vegetation right up to the creek edge, while still others have big pumps to water their lawn with in the creek, leading to even lower summer time water levels.
> 
> Co-incidence? I think not. *


How true!

20 - 30 years ago when I would ride my bike there , I fished that creek almost daily during season I could limit out every day if I wanted to. These days it just isn't the same. I haven't wet a line in paint creek since 1990.

Biggest, well over 20", several times. Brookies over 15" as well.


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

No kidding. It is hard to see what once was. Maybe this is a good arguement for the natural rivers act? 

See what development does to a trout stream....natures gift no more.


----------



## fishandhunt (Dec 14, 2000)

Very true Splitshot on the large ones. Back in the old days, you could see the bridge railings scraped up where the tube was thrown over to plant the trout. Back in those days they use to plant about two weeks before the opener to allow for some disbursal. Consequently most of the large ones were near the bridges. I did catch some large ones in late summer as well.

Oh and the comment about the rain is very true for almost any trout stream, especially if you fish crawlers

Now the Brook trout on the other hand were not "in" paint creek, but pretty close Unfortunatley a golf course and subdivision put an end to that.


----------



## steeldrifter (Apr 7, 2003)

I have to agree guy's.........i can see a difference in just the past 10 year's. I used to be able to go out there after work and not only catch a good number of decent size 8-12" brown's but i would never even see another fisherman. It's really a shame because not only is it the only trout stream in the SE but i think it could be a heck of a nice stream if givin the chance. It's a perfect example of why we need to take care of our stream's. 

Well,it's still a nice place to just get on the stream close to home when you cant get out of town!

STEELDRIFTER


----------

